# Lower Choctaw River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was in the delta area today. River much better than it was a week ago, but still a little high and still slightly coffee color in the main river. Lakes off the river have pretty much cleared up. 

I was after mullet. Got one so didn't get skunked completely. 9 boats in the line-up with about 3 catching. One boat got there before daylight to grab his baited spot. He lives nearby. He loaded up pretty well and boats below him got some residual benefit. Those of us upstream didn't do so hot. One guy next to me hung about a 30+ pound carp that really tore up the water until he finally broke off.That think looked to be 3 or 4 feet long. WOW. Big shad were being snagged in numbers too. Lot of fish on the side scan, probably a good many were shad.......but the mullet bite was off for most of the snatchers. 

Quit at 9:30 and took a ride up the river to the Sisters and lakes in between and down Mitchell River and those lakes. Lakes looking pretty good and it's going to get better. Talked to two bream boats and both had good catches. That's encouraging. I'll drag out the bream gear next week and give them a shot. 

Got to restock the freezer before the flatheads reduce the population. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by fishwalton; Today at 07:57 PM.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Hey J.B., you been up towards Ebro lately?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Below Cowford*

I was at half-mile,mile, and buzzard roost today and fished in the swamp backwater near mile slough. Found 6 ft water in the swamp, but no fish. Water still high, muddy, all over the swamp. Didn't catch a fish, so moved downriver to Big Sister area. Water looked better especially up the lakes.

Yesterday and today reports from guys on the river that bream are biting good on fly rod with bream poppers. I only had crickets today. Didn't think about a fly rod this time of year. 
Ended up with 5 bream and another dozen given to me by some guys who were fly fishing Some of the bream were nice big'uns and all were fat. .Giving it another shot Wednesday but this time taking the fly rod and mullet gear just in case. 
Not sure about conditiions at Cowford, but Pine Log should be clear and about right about now.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Launched at Smokehouse about 6:15. Using crickets this morning brought home 20 bream from lakes off the lower Choctawhatchee River. Got a couple on fly rod. River still a bit high, dirty, and muddy.Saw a couple of boats bream fishing and one at The Stump for mullet. Best water is off the river back in the lakes. Beautiful cool morning. Falling leaves collecting on still water areas away from running water. Will give Mitchell River a shot on Friday.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

There are some lakes off East river that might be worth trying out or maybe up Otter creek a piece.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Otter Creek*

Otter Creek........good suggestion. Have not thought of Otter in a long time.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Launched at Smokehouse about 6:15. Using crickets this morning brought home 20 bream from lakes off the lower Choctawhatchee River. Got a couple on fly rod. River still a bit high, dirty, and muddy.Saw a couple of boats bream fishing and one at The Stump for mullet. Best water is off the river back in the lakes. Beautiful cool morning. Falling leaves collecting on still water areas away from running water. Will give Mitchell River a shot on Friday.


Thanks for the report! Wish I had been there with ya.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Got out there at the crack of day this morning. After hitting 5 bait shops yesterdy just to find enough crickets we were primed to load the box. Didn't happen !!!

15 bream for a hard mornn fishing. Storm tide in all morning with water up in edge of parking lot at Black Creek. Still there when we came in at noon. 

So, back to the mullet hole on Monday. Roe season starts Oct 1st so limit will be reduced.


----------

